# Gentoo - Problem z wersją PHP

## armen10

Witam

Mam duży problem na swoim serwerze mam zainstalowaną wersje php 5.3.14, a muszę ów wersje zmienić na 5.3.10, czy ma może ktoś jakąś radę ?

Z góry dzięki.

----------

## Jacekalex

Masz znacznie poważniejszy problem, zarówno 5.3.10 jak i 5.3.14 już wyleciały z portów z powodu dziur bezpieczeństwa, najmłodsza jest teraz 5.3.27.

Dlaczego musisz cofać w obrębie php-5.3, coś nie działa na nowej wersji?

Bo przynajmniej w teorii powinno działać wszystko, co jest zgodne z PHP-5.3.

Może w tej wersji 5.3.14 masz jakiegoś babola, przez którego cośtam nie idzie, jak powinno.

----------

## Kubala95

Właściwie na czym ci zależy ? W obrębie jednej linii nie dokonuje się żadnych znaczących zmian, nie powinno być problemów z interpretacją skryptów. 

http://museum.php.net/php5/php-5.3.10.tar.bz2

Możesz skompilować starą wersję ręcznie, ale na własną odpowiedzialność, bo może dojść do konfliktu z Portage'em.

----------

## manwe_

Nie musi, wszystkie pliki wciąż są dostępne w repozytorium Portage http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/dev-lang/php/?hideattic=0

Pozostaje zassać ebuild i wciągnąć do jakiegoś własnego PORTDIR_OVERLAY.

Inna sprawa to "wymóg" 5.3.10. Jeżeli jakaś aplikacja działa tylko na tej wersji i nie jest kompatybilna z wyższymi, choćby w ramach 5.3.x (już o 5.4 i 5.5 nie wspominam, chociaż one mają minimalne zmiany) to należy zmienić developera, a potem poprawić aplikację.

----------

